# Please share more information on Atlantic Immigration Pilot Programme (AIPP) to Canada



## Roycherian (8 mo ago)

Hi
Is there any one who can throw some light on the Atlantic Immigration pilot Programme for Atlantic Canada?
I have been offered the same by an Immigration consultant where my wife will be the principal applicant and both of us will be able to migrate together to any of the Atlantic countries
A job guarantee for my wife is offered
any thoughts and advises will be appreciated
<snip>


----------



## Roycherian (8 mo ago)

Dear folks 
If any one can throw some light on this it will be highly appreciated 
Thanks in advance


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

It is no longer a pilot project. What else do you want to know?






Atlantic Immigration Program - Canada.ca







www.canada.ca


----------



## Roycherian (8 mo ago)

Hi
Thanks for the reply
Since I am not eligible due to my age factor, my wife will be the principal Applicant.
Need to know if 
She will have a family PRVisa and work permit to travel?
Will I be able to travel.with her?
This is what the agency has informed me and We are locates in middle East countries


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

This programme requires a job offer from an approved employer.



Roycherian said:


> A job guarantee for my wife is offered


Who is offering your wife a job?


----------



## Roycherian (8 mo ago)

I have contacted a agency in Dubai 
What they say is as below 
1. I am not eligible and qualify due to my age although I have been working for almost 20nyeara in middle East in hospitality 
2. My partner soon to be my wife is also in hospitality as assistant restaurant manager with a high school.degree 
3. The agency says that she can apply as the principal applicant to migrate to any of the four states of Atlantic Canada and they will also process my documents along with her so that we both can travel together 
4. It will take up to a year for the same 
5. She will get a Family PR where I can travel along with her 
6. The family PR visa will be for 5years renewable and can move to Any other states after 2 years 
7. All relevant government fees needs to be paid by us when they give us the link on the government websites 
8. They will do the educational certificate verifications
9. They will find an employer for my wife 

I wish to know if the is really true 
Can I travel with her and will she certainly get a family pr visa where I can also travel with her and since I will have a open work visa I can later look for any job for me also 
Will appreciate more relevant details 
May I know who I am talking to and are youbrelat2d to any organisations 
Thanks for the response again


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

Although the info they provided sounds more or less accurate (you can verify it yourself on the official government website to which I linked), the offer sounds fishy. Immigration agents cannot guarantee that you will find a job or that your application will be successful.

You really need to do your own research.

BTW, we don't have states, we have provinces.


----------



## Roycherian (8 mo ago)

Hello 
This say that ad per the programme they will look for an employer and interviews will be conducted and job offered 
They do say that it could take up to 10 to 12 months


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

The Goverment of New Brunswick actually warns local employers about these types of agents.



> If any individual or company approaches you with claims that they have candidates ready for your business, this is a* red flag* and you should use caution. It is highly probable that the individual or company has candidates who have paid to get a pathway to Canadian permanent residence – by any means necessary – and so the hired individual or company will “shop around” to find employers willing support immigration via the Atlantic Immigration Pilot Program or New Brunswick Provincial Nominee Program.


Source: 






Using a representative


Recruiters and consultants




www.welcomenb.ca


----------

